# Malinconia



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

l grande scrittore francese Victor Hugo scriveva della malinconia che è “la gioia di sentirsi tristi”.  *Si potrebbe definire come il desiderio, in fondo all’anima, di  qualcosa che non si ha mai avuto, ma di cui si sente dolorosamente la  mancanza.* A differenza della nostalgia, dalla tristezza o dalla  depressione, la malinconia può non essere diretta verso alcun oggetto o  situazione particolare e può anche costituirsi come un tratto tipico  della personalità. La persona malinconica è facile da riconoscere:  silenziosa, chiusa in sé ma fantasiosa e romantica, con una spiccata  tendenza a ritirarsi nel proprio mondo. Il termine in realtà deriva da  una deformazione della parola “melancolia”, usato nell’antica medicina  ippocratica per indicare uno stato di abbassamento dell’umore che si  credeva dovuto a una eccessiva secrezione di bile nera da parte del  fegato (in Greco: melanos = nero e chole = bile ). Questa condizione  generava nel soggetto debolezza, pallore, magrezza e umore triste: da  qui lo stereotipo del  “malinconico”.             *È utile quando...*
*Genera creatività*
  Si tratta dello spleen, un termine coniato dal poeta simbolista  Charles Baudelaire. Si realizza quando la malinconia si traduce in una  fertile produzione artistica che dà sbocco alla sofferenza  trasformandola in creatività. Solo se non viene scacciata subito, la  malinconia può liberare questa energia ispiratrice.
*Apre allo sguardo interiore *
  La malinconia spinge a ritirarsi in sé stessi. Questo stato d’animo  può essere utile quando favorisce l’introspezione e stimola a rivolgere  lo sguardo verso il mondo interiore. Se accogli questo sentimento senza  spaventarti puoi raggiungere una conoscenza più profonda di te stesso e  delle tue emozioni.
*Vuole dirti “Rallenta!” *
  Sotto l’effetto della malinconia si è portati a sospendere la  frenesia quotidiana e ad affrontare le normali attività con un ritmo più  lento. Come la natura ha i propri cicli di attività e stasi, così anche  la psiche: e allora la malinconia - lungi dall’essere un sentimento  negativo - crea una nuova nascita interiore.
*Non serve se...*
*Ti porta a rimuginare*
  Rimuginare è uno stato mentale; essere malinconici è uno stato  d’animo: nel primo, il pensiero domina e ti tiene in scacco; nel  secondo, il pensiero è dolce, pacato e sullo sfondo. Per “fermare” la  mente puoi usare la tua musica preferita oppure disegnare, danzare,  cucinare...
*Ti isola dal mondo*
  Puoi essere malinconico a momenti o per interi giorni. Ma questo  sentimento, quando viene accolto, dopo un po’ di tempo si esaurisce e  lascia spazio alla gioia. Se preferisci stare “ritirato” nel tuo mondo  piuttosto che affrontare quello reale, forse stai fuggendo. E non si  tratta di malinconia, ma di depressione.

da Riza.it


----------

